# Toggle sim question



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think I know the answer to this but thought I would ask anyway.

I'm in France and has been using the Toggle sim for the last two weeks or so and it's brilliant.

Been on mobile mhf nearly everyday, checked emails and made quite a few calls. Still cost less than a fiver so far.

I notice though it seems to always lock onto the Bouygues telecoms network / provider.

In several places the signal has been week or none existence. I'm presuming this is the provider toggle have the French agreement t with or can I manually switch providers to someone else?

I'm guessing I can but will then have to switch on roaming and pay the full rate rather than 3p a minute.

Does anyone know!

Cheers 
BD


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I think I know the answer to this but thought I would ask anyway.
> 
> I'm in France and has been using the Toggle sim for the last two weeks or so and it's brilliant.
> 
> ...


Blimey Barry! You have spent nearly a 'fiver'? You left UK with six quid so you don't have the price of a Leffe - never mind, maybe Michelle can stump up a loan till pay day. :lol:

On the subject of a weak signal, I have often wondered what effect it has on a mobile phone. I am fuller conversant with signal strengths of 1-5 in relation to radiotelephony connections but what effect does a stronger signal have for text or e-mail. Obviously no signal means no contact, but does a stronger signal mean a faster connection or what? Or is it meaningless other than as a marketing tool? - i.e. 'mine is bigger than yours Mr. Vodafone'

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My understanding is that if you manually change networks you will not be using the local Toggle partner Barry, and so you will be roaming and pay accordingly. I may be wrong though, Alan.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

erneboy said:


> My understanding is that if you manually change networks you will not be using the local Toggle partner Barry, and so you will be roaming and pay accordingly. I may be wrong though, Alan.


You are wrong. You can use network selection manual even with a toggle sim. They have agreement with many service providers in each country.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

BrianJP said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > My understanding is that if you manually change networks you will not be using the local Toggle partner Barry, and so you will be roaming and pay accordingly. I may be wrong though, Alan.
> ...


All providers? or does one need to check if Toggle has an agreement with the provider one wishes to select? Will Toggle's system tell you whether you are on the 3p rate or on roaming rate?

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's easy to check Geoff. Select a network manually and make a short call. Check the balance and see if it cost 3p, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hmmm. Thanks chaps. Geoff the last couple of spots the signal came and went so I could spend ten minutes just trying to get onto Webmail or get cut off mid conversation.

Where we have just parked up its now not bad but it would be really useful to know which providers one can use for future.

I guess I could email them.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> It's easy to check Geoff. Select a network manually and make a short call. Check the balance and see if it cost 3p, Alan.


Alan

Yes of course if one has the Toggle, but I am following this discussion to decide whether to get one. I am also following the Fogg(Swedish) thread.

I am still hoping that 'Addie' will come up with an opinion that I tried to prompt him to voice - he may have done while I was off-net for 3 weeks.

Geoff

P.S I am driving from Edinburgh to Dover soon so keep looking in your mirrors.


----------



## Angelad (Mar 12, 2006)

I had mine set to automatic in the Toggle SIM tool kit and sometimes after driving a distance got a weak/no signal from Bouygues ( guess getting out of range from that mast)Turning it off and on usually sorted it as it searched for the nearest Bouygues mast. If that didn't work I set the sim to manual, let it search, and a whole list would come up. I found that it wouldn't let me connect if it was a non toggle associated network but there always seemed to be another Bouygues it would use. But you might want to check if you do this, would hate it if anybody ran up a huge bill cos I've said this


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Alan. Good suggestion. Try it and see! I found sfr and orange as well as Bouygues but when I try and connect to orange or sfr in doesn't connect but this could just be that the signal is too weak. 

That's probably the best way though. Get connected then make a quick call as see if its just 3p.

It's a blinding deal though. The fiver I have spent so far in 15 days would have cost me nearly £40 with Vodafone. I feel so chuffed about that after they lied to me last year about data traveller and passport! 

Geoff. I think Addie might be off in Austria and taking some time out.


----------



## MotorhomeWiFi (Apr 16, 2012)

As far as I'm aware, the way Toggle's agreement works is slightly different to that of a traditional mobile provider and as such I wouldn't expect to be able to manually roam between networks.

This is in contrast to EuropaSIM which is a pure data SIM with a fixed APN which can roam easily between networks in most locations (with some local exceptions).

If signal is an issue, I would consider a MiFi device. iPhones are in my experience fairly poor with 3G signals (especially within a Motorhome) - certainly my Galaxy SII has coverage significantly more then Sophie's iPhone despite us being on the same network.



nicholsong said:


> I am still hoping that 'Addie' will come up with an opinion that I tried to prompt him to voice - he may have done while I was off-net for 3 weeks.


I'm not sure I know what you mean Geoff? Drop me a PM if you like.



barryd said:


> I think Addie might be off in Austria and taking some time out.


Trying to Barry, but you know what its like :roll: You can still e-mail me if you have any questions


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Addie but I didn't want to bother you while you were waltzing the lovely Sophie around Vienna! 

Your right though. The iPhone signal is completely crap. It never works that well at home anyway.

The Europa sim and mifi is obviously the way to go for a more reliable connection though but I'm managing ok


----------

